# How many of us are killing time at work?



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

*Do you post on C-F a lot at work?*​
Yes, I'd get pretty bored if I didn't have C-F.2175.00%No, I'm at work to work. Its thier time, not mine.13.57%No, I'm not able to post while at work.621.43%


----------



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

I'd like to see how many of us are like me; that is, sitting at my desk, at work, deviantly passing time by reading posts.


----------



## Terra Incognita (Jun 20, 2007)

Well if the option isn't A, we won't know. They'll all be busy working.


----------



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

:lol: Good point!


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

Meetings are filled with C-F posting... until I get asked a question in the meeting! LOL


----------



## Munky (Mar 5, 2007)

i'd love to browse the forum at work but the computers are set up so forums and chat rooms are restricted :x :x :x i still try nearly every day though :? :?


----------



## Ape-Fish (Jul 1, 2006)

I picked choice number one, but i also come here after work. BTW - this survey should be valid for everyone that reads and posts on the forum, regardless where and when they do it, after a full 24 hours or two. :wink:


----------



## Terra Incognita (Jun 20, 2007)

Munky said:


> i'd love to browse the forum at work but the computers are set up so forums and chat rooms are restricted :x :x :x i still try nearly every day though :? :?


My school was setup that way because alot of kids just browsed "myspace" all day, so they blocked forums/chatrooms/myspace and whatever else, sp people started bypassing it using openproxy and defcon, or smartproxy.org :wink: I'm not suggesting anything, though. I wouldn't.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I can't post at work, but if I could nothing would get done :lol:


----------



## ikevi (Jun 11, 2006)

Well I will jump on a time or two during the day, but usually that is when I would be taking what normal people call there official break. (I don't even take real lunches unless you call sipping water and eating poptarts while in the lab a lunch... But at least I choose my hours and it is what one expects if they are a grad student.)


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

I brought a 3-6 times a day depending on what I have going on. If it's around close time probably once, but generally the company runs itself so a cost accountant doesn't have to do a ton.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

If I didn't pop on and off at work, I'd never find the time to get on here...Too many water changes and holding females at my house! :lol:

Kim


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

cichlidaholic said:


> If I didn't pop on and off at work, I'd never find the time to get on here...Too many water changes and holding females at my house! :lol:
> 
> Kim


Exactly why I gave up on africans :lol:


----------



## emptyhead (Apr 16, 2007)

I set up a 55g in my office this week. Now I'm really not getting my work done. It is easier to go in to work now though.


----------



## Ape-Fish (Jul 1, 2006)

:lol:


----------

